# First Grow Journal (Autos)



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 11, 2015)

Hey this will be my first attemp at a journal that not with a pen and code words so bear with me. 
The ladies are as follows 
Oh they are all autos 
Royal Queen Seeds (RQS) royal haze automatic
Thc-15%
Cbd medium
10-12weeks( breeders say so )

RQS royal creamatic
Thc15%
Cbd low
7/8 weeks we will see 

RQSbubble kush automatic 
Thc 15%
Cbd low
8/9 weeks put in soil on 10th aug they are all under 1 inch tall will post pics in a few days . Under 600 w hps in promix will be using custom notes till I run out mabey 3 weeks then plagron bio for the rest . As close to organic as I can manage ATM. I know I know soup feeding is frowned upon round here but it's all I gots


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 12, 2015)

Ok my man... congrats on the grow but let's start fixing stuff right off.


Kill the 600 watt and run a t5 4 bulb until you switch to flowers


600 is wayyyyyyy overkill right now.

Custom nutes?

 What do you mean?  Compost tea? Adding whatever?

It won't take much to get them going in veg so don't over complicate it in the beginning.  Start slow, let them grow.

Once you see progress of growth and how they respond to conditions then start to work on nutrient mixes.


In the beginning less is more.  This plant is a weed and it grows if that makes sense.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 12, 2015)

I only have room for one tent at the min hence the autos. 
They're really far away to keep em safe from heat. 
I hope to have a new proper veg room going soon 
Custom nutes are tailored to your tap water that's all. 
Thanks toa


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 12, 2015)

Mojo for your grow Sweet. I too love T5's for vegging. Little heat and the plants love it. I have one in my bathroom now.lol


----------



## Locked (Aug 12, 2015)

Good luck and Green Mojo.   I also Veg under HO T5's as they put off less heat and keep the plants small and squat.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 12, 2015)

I will look into them if I ever get my full setup on the go again but I doubt that will happen. I hope to be in a green state within the next year and not have to worry


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 13, 2015)

Pictures 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Bios (Aug 14, 2015)

hope you find your way to green state soon! ill pull up a chair and pass the pipe.


----------



## Johnny5968 (Aug 15, 2015)

T5 are the best for veg. Low heat


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks bios. I'm waiting till after Xmas to pick a definite one. There should be a few more to chose from by then too. 

Side note amnesia auto from rqs 2nd time I've tried and first time it popped, nice tap root into soil and dead 2 days later. This one popped nice little tap then put in soil , showed its head then withered and died. In exact pots and soil as all the happy ones ^^^ above .
Don't know if its just an unstable strain or I just got mugged 2 different times. 
But all the other rqs is super. Any one else have any experience with them ??


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 21, 2015)

Today. Ones in a bigger pot because she stretched and was nearly falling over . 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 24, 2015)

Little update , my local started stocking th seeds . So I got the two autos they do 
Auto bubblegum
         And
Auto Northern Hog. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 24, 2015)

Has any one tried either?


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 26, 2015)

Today's progress 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 26, 2015)

Royal creamatic 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 26, 2015)

Bubble kush auto 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 26, 2015)

Royal haze auto! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 2, 2015)

Royal haze


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 2, 2015)

Royal 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 2, 2015)

Short  internodal spacing


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 2, 2015)

Nodes 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Sep 2, 2015)

Nice and tight there sweet.   Looking good


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 2, 2015)

Royal creamatic 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 2, 2015)

Bubble kush 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks yd. I keep forgetting to rotate ! But it takes so long to do over


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 2, 2015)

Blue invader just a bean I got from a pal 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 5, 2015)

Great progress on the royal creamatic 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 5, 2015)

Top of royal creamatic 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 5, 2015)

Royal haze 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 5, 2015)

Bubble kush. A little more sensitive to the nutes as ya can see but her sisters are sucking it up and have no complaints . Gonna do microbes tomoro for all them plus a little bio root juice . 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2015)

Looking good Sweet !-- We all have to adapt to the circumstances were forced to grow in !-- I had a heat problem because of tight space with CFLs -- Got Mars Hydro 300s LEDs -- Got "Dog Pecker Knats"-- got rid of soil -- bought aero cloner -- liked it -- built my own solving problems as they occured -- I use botonicare nutes !-- Now I run a SOG rotation -- I got 4 sq. meters of bloom and about 1- 11/2 sq. meters of veg. I send a group of clones to bloom every two weeks -- I have a 60 day Widow so a group comes out every two weeks !-- Smoking and Cannacaps -- I need little over half pound a month !-- just now starting to grow enough ! Later Cuz Luck with the grow !


----------



## stonegroove (Sep 7, 2015)

I hope these look as good as the cheese and diesel when they're full of budly goodness. Good luck dude. Are you still vegging them under hps? Hps is fine for veg as long as the temps are under control. But I would get a t5 rig for propagation.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 14, 2015)

Royal haze auto 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 14, 2015)

Bubble kush auto . 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 14, 2015)

Royal creamatic . 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Sep 20, 2015)

I am interested in how things turn out with the auto seeds, i have feminized seeds but I may try the auto next, you just keep lights at 18-6 the whole time or what do you keep them at?


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 20, 2015)

Used to be 18/6 last four I've harvested at 24/0 because my timer broke and I never replaced it.


----------



## Gooch (Sep 20, 2015)

Is there any benefit to keeping it 24, I would think less light time would be better for the electric bill, I was thinking 14-10 or 16/8 I hadnt even considered 24. Was the final product any better worst or indifferent?


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 20, 2015)

I didn't notice any difference . If anything there bigger and denser


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 21, 2015)

Bubble kush 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 21, 2015)

Bubble kush top 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 21, 2015)

Royal creamatic 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 21, 2015)

Royal haze 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 21, 2015)

Royal haze top 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Sep 21, 2015)

Looking good sweets. I   Should be popping those beans in a few weeks.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 21, 2015)

Sweet! There's another on here that has one too. Think he popped last week!


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 28, 2015)

Ok so update time . All plants got a nice tablespoon of worm castings each and a cup ful of bat mix as a top dressing cos they were yellowing off a bit more than I would have liked( lack of attention on my part  been up to my eyes )


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 28, 2015)

Royal creamatic 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 28, 2015)

Royal creamatic top 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 28, 2015)

Bubble kush 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 28, 2015)

BK top 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 28, 2015)

Royal haze 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Sep 28, 2015)

What a sexy ***** nice curves in all the right places


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 28, 2015)

RH top 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks gooch


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 28, 2015)

UK cheese auto born 4 th September 
From humboldt seed org . 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 28, 2015)

Auto bubble gum from thseeds 26th August 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## checklist (Sep 28, 2015)

Will be watching the gubble bum, looks great so far.


----------



## Bios (Sep 29, 2015)

awesome congrats on the new girl! I had ordered seeds last year and one of them was bubbleicous, i wonder if they are from the same lineage. If only I had marked my plants past the first transplant  :stoned:


----------

